# HVAC shaft question



## billwestrick (Mar 4, 2013)

In the state of Kentucky can I put a drain/vent stack or water pipe in an HVAC shaft?
This is a 4 story building. The shaft is exhaust air and the drawing shows our stacks in said shaft.

Thanks for the help

Bw


----------



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

What kind of material does the specs call for you to run it in?


----------



## billwestrick (Mar 4, 2013)

Its all no hub cast iron and copper

Bw


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Call your inspector, in Illinois, all of the plans have to be reviewed first by the AHJ. If they approve it, it's good.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

If the shaft is fire rated that is what you need to worry about. Hilti fire rings are needed for a 4 hour rated shaft or equal. The pipe in the shaft breaks no rules that I am aware of. You just need to pay close attention to penetrations coming out of a fire rated shaft. I do agree that a quick conversation with the AHJ would be smart.


----------

